# First Test E Cycle 600mg - 12 weeks! Getting it in!



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Now then people! Started my cycle yesterday 03/01/2011 - got my diet & routine in check, I'll post them below.

Anyway to crack it off, my first shot went OK. I've not got any problems with needles but I miss read the part about jabbing it in in one quick swipe like a dart! I slowly pushed it into my quad & got a muscle spasm! Well that was it, it took me another 30-40 minutes to pluck up the marbles to jab again. I finally got it in though, got a little PIP but nothing to worry about.

My stats:

Age: 21

Height: 5'8

Weight: 167.6lb

-Day 2: 173.6lb

BF: About 15-16% (I'm carrying a bit of timber but hope to get rid during my next cycle.)

I'm a big follower of Layne Norton & during this cycle I'll be running his power/hypertrophy routine. Monday/Tuesday is a 5x5 strength split then Thursday/Friday hypertrophy. I've made a few adjustments due to injuries but I should still gain some pretty decent size!

Back in October I was given an Arthroscopy on both of my knee's & had 3 pieces of torn cartilage removed & the back of my right knee smoothed out, it's currently on the fix & I'm seeing a physio to help with strengthening my legs. I've scrapped the heavy work on my leg's (I know Deads will hit my leg's but there the only thing that don't cause me pain!) & I'll probably only stick to the hypertrophy stuff.

My routine looks like this:

Monday: 5x5


Barbell Bench Press

Barbell Rows

Military Press

Barbell Shrugs


Tuesday:


Deadlifts 3x5

Leg extension 4x10-15

Sitting Calf Raise 4x8-12

Reverse Leg extension 4x10-15


Thursday:


 DB Incline Bench 3×8-12

 Barbell Close Grip Bench 3×8-12

 DB Flat Bench 2×8-12

 Preacher Curls 3×8-12 supersetted with

 Standing French Press 3×8-12

 Push Downs 3×8-12 supersetted with

 DB Hammer Curls

 Cable Crossovers 3×8-12

 Machine Curl 3×8-12 supersetted with

 Machine Dips 3×8-12


Friday:


DB Shoulder Press 3×8-12 supersetted with

DB Front Raise 3×8-12

DB One Arm Row 3×8-12 supersetted with

DB Arnold Press 3×8-12

Lat Pull Down (Wide Grip) 2×8-12 supersetted with

DB Shrugs 2×10-15

Lat Pull Down (Close grip, palms facing in) 2×8-12 supersetted with

DB Upright Row 2×10-15

T-bar row 2×8-12 (Usually too tired/dead to do this last exercise, but some times i do it)


Diet:

06:30 - 1 Scoop Protein, Oats, 5g Glutamine, 3g Omega 3, 5g Creatine, 3g BCAA.

09:00 - 1 Tin of tuna, Handfull of Brazil nuts.

12:00 - 250g Chicken, 3 Slices of brown bread, 3g Omega 3.

14:30 - 1 & half Scoop Protein, Oats, 5g Creatine. - Pre Workout.

16:00 - 1 Scoop Protein, 1 Scoop Dextrose, 3g Glutamine. - Drink during workout.

17:00 - 2 Scoop Protein, 2 Scoop Dextrose, 5g Glutamine, 5g BCAA.

19:00 - 300g Chicken, Brown pasta, Drizzle of Olive oil.

21:30/22:00 - 1 Tub of Cottage cheese, Handfull of nuts, 3g BCAA, 2g Omega 3.

Lets get cracking! :thumb:


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Well today went well! Hardly slept last night though, very hungry through the night & couldn't sleep at all. My gym was closed yesterday so my Monday's session is being done today. I warmed up all my muscle groups before hand with a few light reps & then moved onto some heavy benching (well heavy for me...).

*Workout:* ( I don't include the bar weight)

*Barbell Benchpress:*

*
*64kg - 5, 5, 5, 4, 3.

*
Barbell Rows*

60kg - 5, 5, 5, 5, 5.

*
Military Press*

32kg- 5, 5, 5, 4, 3.

*Barbell Shrugs*

100kg- 5, 5, 5, 5, 5.

*Diet:*

06:30 - 1 Scoop Protein, Oats, 5g Glutamine, 3g Omega 3, 5g Creatine, 3g BCAA.

09:00 - 1 Tin of tuna, Handfull of Brazil nuts.

12:00 - 250g Chicken, 3 Slices of brown bread, 3g Omega 3.

14:30 - 1 & half Scoop Protein, Oats, 5g Creatine. - Pre Workout.

16:00 - 1 Scoop Protein, 1 Scoop Dextrose, 3g Glutamine. - Drink during workout.

17:00 - 2 Scoop Protein, 2 Scoop Dextrose, 5g Glutamine, 5g BCAA.

19:00 - 500g Tikka Chicken, Pilu Rice, Salad.

21:30/22:00 - 1 Tub of Cottage cheese, Handfull of nuts, 3g BCAA, 2g Omega 3.

My girlfriend surprised me tonight by taking me out for a curry, I stuck to the healthy option though & had a Chicken Tikka Mix grill. Luckily my girlfriend doesn't like too many pieces of chicken in her curry so I ended up with another 5-6 big chunks on my plate!


----------



## Speci (Sep 27, 2009)

Will be interesting to see your gains  God that curry looks good :drool: .


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

why don't you include the bar weight ? don't you lift the bar too or you leave it on the side ?

plus you need more food. and why reps are so low .? 5 reps ?


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

sizar said:


> why don't you include the bar weight ? don't you lift the bar too or you leave it on the side ?
> 
> plus you need more food. and why reps are so low .? 5 reps ?


Just the way I write it down in my notepad, my own preference really.

As for the low rep's it's because the first 2 day's Monday - Upper Power & Tuesday - Lower Power are meant for strength then Thursday & Friday are for Hypertrophy.

Some people may not agree with this style of training but if Layne can grow naturally from it then what will the results be like on a test cycle?


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

Less shakes more solid food! You're on gear, you need food to grow.


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Cheers for the input guys, think I'll swap up my pre-workout meal to something like 250g Chicken, Peanut-butter sarni on 2 slices of wholewheat. My breakfast often changes, I should of mentioned that. Some mornings I'll have egg's, some morning I'll have 1 scoop protein e.t.c.


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Quite nasty PIP today, walking with a fkin limp!! Other than that all is OK! Saw the Physio, think my knee's are finally on the fix & I should be back to squatting by March *touch wood*.

Today was a rest day, got 9 hours sleep last night.

Weight: 173.6lb - A lot must be water as I was pretty much on a diet of chocolate & protein shakes over xmas.

*Diet:*

06:30 - 1 Scoop Protein, 2 Boiled eggs, Oats, 5g Glutamine, 3g Omega 3, 5g Creatine, 3g BCAA.

09:00 - 1 Tin of tuna, Handfull of Brazil nuts.

12:00 - 250g Chicken, 3 Slices of brown bread, 3g Omega 3.

15:30 (Ran late @ Physio) - 1 & half Scoop Protein, Oats, 5g Creatine.

17:00 - 250g Chicken, Rice & mushrooms.

20:00 - Tin of Tuna, Drizzle of olive oil & 5g Omega 3.

22:00 - 1 Tub of Cottage cheese, Handfull of nuts, 3g BCAA, 2g Omega 3.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck with this mate!


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Best of luck mate!

I'm gonna do a similar cycle in April so will be good to see the results u get!


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Cheers guys, I'll try get some photo's up today or tomorrow.


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

all the best with this cycle,i'll be watching this log


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

first journal ill be following as im doing same cycle end of feb. good luck buddy

temp


----------



## asty (Dec 12, 2010)

will be following this aswell ,should be starting first cycle in feb , pics would be good


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

*Diet*

*
*

06:30 - 1 Scoop Protein, Oats, 5g Glutamine, 3g Omega 3, 5g Creatine, 3g BCAA.

09:00 - 1 Tin of tuna, Handfull of Brazil nuts.

12:00 - 250g Chicken, 3 Slices of brown bread, 3g Omega 3.

14:30 - 1 & half Scoop Protein, Oats, 5g Creatine. - Pre Workout.

16:00 - 1 Scoop Protein, 1 Scoop Dextrose, 3g Glutamine. - Drink during workout.

17:00 - 2 Scoop Protein, 2 Scoop Dextrose, 5g Glutamine, 5g BCAA.

19:00 - Tin of Tuna, Oats, Broccoli

21:30/22:00 - 1 Tub of Cottage cheese, Handfull of nuts, 3g BCAA, 2g Omega 3.

*Workout*

* * DB Incline Bench 3×8-12*

30kg DB's - 12, 9, 7.

** Barbell Close Grip Bench 3×8-12*

10kg/s - 12, 12, 12.

* * DB Flat Bench 2×8-12*

20kg DB's - 12, 12.

* * Preacher Curls 3×8-12 supersetted with*

7kg DB's - 12, 12, 12.

* * Standing French Press 3×8-12*

Ez-Curl bar 5kg/s - 12, 12, 12.

* * Push Downs 3×8-12 supersetted with*

20kg - 12, 12, 12.

* * DB Hammer Curls*

10kg DB's - 12, 12, 12.

* * Cable Crossovers 3×8-12*

Missed - Someone hogged this **** for a full hour!

* * Machine Curl 3×8-12 supersetted with*

10kg - 12, 12, 12.

* * Reverse Grip Pushdowns*

20kg - 12, 12, 12.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

You need more food mate! (I rarely have shakes anymore, only when I'm desperate).

Go to Tescos and get 3kg of chicken breasts (£11ish) + 2kg of lean mince (£6), couple of packets of rice, supernoodles and some wholewheat pasta, and some chilli powder, chicken and beef stock (oxos), garlic, onions and broccoli. Also buy some big and medium sizes plastic tupperware.

Stir fry 1kg chicken breast (diced) with some garlic, chicken stock, bit of chilli powder, add some onion and bit of broccoli. Plus cook some rice up and place into big tupperware container and add the chicken stir fry. Or you could throw in 2 packets of noodles instead of having rice. Then serve up into medium sized containers to take to work with you...

Cook 1kg mince in a hot pan, add onion, maybe some brocolli, chilli powder, beef stock, cook wholewheat pasta and put in a large container and serve into smaller tupperware to take with you...

If you supplement these meals with scrambled eggs on wholegrain toast, tuna sarnies, some whey shakes and cottage cheese...the chicken and mince could last you the week and it's not expensive and it's got a good source of protein, rather than drinking whey all the time!


----------



## asty (Dec 12, 2010)

what sort of rice g-fresh? the 2min microwave stuff ?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

asty said:


> what sort of rice g-fresh? the 2min microwave stuff ?


Not microwave stuff, I rotate between white basmati and brown rice.


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Cheers G-fresh, I'll get down to ASDA tonight.

Stayed at my girlfriends all week, ate like a fkin right pig. Can't remember what I had word for word but got a lot of protein & carbs in & my PIP is starting to fade.

Had my second shot last night, went nice & slow. Was completely spasm free this time! Massaged the area & then walked my dog.

# DB Shoulder Press 3×8-12 supersetted with

20kg DB's - 12, 11, 9.

# DB Front Raise 3×8-12

5kg DB's - 12, 12, 12.

# DB One Arm Row 3×8-12 supersetted with

20kg DB's - 12, 12, 12.

# DB Arnold Press 3×8-12

10kg DB's - 12, 12, 12.

# Lat Pull Down (Wide Grip) 2×8-12 supersetted with -

65kg - 12, 10.

# DB Shrugs 2×10-15

30kg DB's - 15, 16.

# Lat Pull Down (Close grip, palms facing in) 2×8-12 supersetted with - Forearms were nailed !

50kg - 12, 12. (**** easy)

# DB Upright Row 2×10-15

10kg - 10, 10.

Fridays workout - I know my lifts are at a poor weight but my forearms seemd to blow really earlie on. I'll see how I get on next week.


----------



## Muscle-munch (Dec 19, 2010)

Subbed! Goodluck


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Will update this later tonight but I weighted in at 180lb! That's almost a 14lb increase in a week! Is that normal?


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

It's been a while since I've updated I know! anyway, I've made progress this week but nothing too major. It would usually look like this when I'm natty, I'm only a week in on the Test E though so it still has time.

Monday

*Workout:* ( I don't include the bar weight)

*Barbell Benchpress:*

*
*64kg - 5, 5, 5, 5, 4.

*
Barbell Rows*

64kg - 5, 5, 5, 5, 5.

*
Military Press*

32kg- 5, 5, 5, 5, 5.

*Barbell Shrugs*

120kg- 5, 3, 3, 2, 2. - Couldnt keep the bar gripped!

*Diet:*

Can't remember! adjusted my diet though, less shakes more whole foods.

Tuesday

*Leg Extension* - Been given some tape to adjust the position of my knee caps until I build my quads up.

90kg - 15, 15, 15.

*Deadlift*

100kg - 5, 2, 2. - Grip went, no problem moving the weight though.

*Calf raise*

50kg - 15, 15, 15.

*Straight Leg Deadlifts*

60kg - 10, 8, 8.

*Diet:*

06:30 - 3 Eggs, Oats, Cashew Nuts. 5g Glutamine, 3g Omega 3, 5g Creatine, 3g BCAA.

09:00 - 1 Tin of tuna, Handfull of Brazil nuts.

12:00 - 300g Chicken, 4 Slices of Linseed bread, 3g Omega 3.

14:30 - 200g Lean Mince, Oats, Peanut Butter Sandwich (brown bread) 5g Creatine. - Pre Workout.

16:00 - 1 Scoop Protein, 1 Scoop Dextrose, 3g Glutamine. - Drink during workout.

17:00 - 2 Scoop Protein, 2 Scoop Dextrose, 5g Glutamine, 5g BCAA.

19:00 - 320g Salmon, Veg, Sweet potatoe.

21:30/22:00 - 1 Tub of Cottage cheese, Handfull of nuts, 3g BCAA, 2g Omega 3.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ok

1 i always push the needle in slow always have always will much prefer it fuk that dart lark

2 i like low reps anything over 6 is a waist ....... (fuk you sizar ;p )

3 3 shakes is fine by my book but defo agree get an extra meal in there... (but not instead of) i mean you will grow anyway but may as well grow as much as you can ehh

4 good luck dude


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Just a small update, ill pop my new lifts up Monday. Gear is looking legit, started with bad acne on my back which is unusual. So much so that my gf commented on it.

Im at 180.2lb so not much of an increase but I felt like a monster in the gym Thursday/Friday! Set new records & got the best bicep & back pump I've ever had in my life lol.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

All good news mate.


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Good weekend, ate lots & 3rd shot went perfect. Really looking forward to hitting my chest 5x5 today & seeing how many more reps I can squeeze out! Going for 35kg/s today so thatll be a 5kg jump from last week!

*Thursday*

DB Incline Bench 3×8-12

30kg DB's - 12, 12, 12.

Barbell Close Grip Bench 3×8-12

15kg/s - 12, 12, 10.

DB Flat Bench 2×8-12

25kg DB's - 10, 8.

Preacher Curls 3×8-12 supersetted with

7kg/s Ez-Curl bar - 12, 12, 12.

Standing French Press 3×8-12

Ez-Curl bar 7kg/s - 12, 12, 12.

Push Downs 3×8-12 supersetted with

30kg - 12, 12, 12.

DB Hammer Curls

10kg DB's - 12, 12, 12.

Cable Crossovers 3×8-12

Missed again due to hoggers.

Machine Curl 3×8-12 supersetted with

15kg - 12, 12, 12.

Reverse Grip Pushdowns 3x8-12

20kg - 12, 12, 12.

*Friday*

DB Shoulder Press 3×8-12 supersetted with

20kg DB's - 12, 12, 12.

DB Front Raise 3×8-12

8kg DB's - 10, 8, 6.

Cable Seated Row 3×8-12 supersetted with

40kg DB's - 12, 12, 12.

DB Arnold Press 3×8-12

15kg DB's - 12, 12, 12.

Lat Pull Down (Wide Grip) 2×8-12 supersetted with -

70kg - 12, 10.

DB Shrugs 2×10-15 - Fore arms were slipping again!

35kg DB's - 12, 10.

Lat Pull Down (Close grip, palms facing in) 2×8-12 supersetted with - Forearms were blasted.

65kg - 12, 12

DB Upright Row 2×10-15

5kg/s on a 10kg barbell - 15, 10.

TBar Row - 2x8-12

40kg - 12, 12.


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

any sides mate?


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

A few changes mate, really greasy back, face & hair. Im showering twice a day to try reduce spots etc. Other than that my nuts & nipples are fine.

Noticed I've been getting pretty mad pumps as well. I did heavy deads today and I had to sit down at the end due to a mad back pump.

I'll post Mondays lifting results tomorrow morning when I have a little more time. I blew last week out of the water tho, couldn't believe my lifts & I this is only the start of what's to come.


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

nice one mate, can you notice a different just by looking at you yet?

you getting acne? if so where?


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

On my back and that's it really, I got a lot of water retention thought from either my diet or the gear and put on pretty much 14lb in 2 weeks. I've woken up this Morning and looked in the mirror, I can just see the outline of my abs again and my waist looks loads smaller so I guess the water retention is on it's way out. As of this morning though I'm at 181.2lb


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

can I ask who's test e your using ?? I'm looking at doing the same cycle 600mg pw 2nd cycle but not sure who's to go with


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Lixus Test E 300 mate


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Derogatory said:


> Lixus Test E 300 mate


You doing 2ml in one jab or 1ml twice a week ??


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

1010AD said:


> You doing 2ml in one jab or 1ml twice a week ??


Nah mate just do 1 jab every Sunday of 2ml.

Been v.slack on updates this week, I'll get round to posting my lifting stats for this week shortly! Did arm's, tri's & chest today. Insane pumps! I felt fkin massive, really pushed myself this week, upped most my lifts by a fair bit! Gone from 30kg dumbbells 3x12 on the inclines to nearly doing 3x12 of 35kg in a week! I felt pretty crappy though, wasn't really psyched up for the gym + this will be my 4th week of heavy lifting (3 of which ive been on gear) and I usually deload. Think I'm just gonna crack on next week and see how I feel. Anyway...as promised I took a photo tonight - I'll update the photo every 3 weeks.

Weight update: 186.8lb - Doubt it'll stay like this as yesterday I was 181.2lb. P.s. this is same time as yday after my evening crap.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

still following with interest mate, glad everything moving in the right direction...


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

keep it up mate!


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Weight back down to 185.0lb


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Slack slack slack! I know i know I'll get it updated tomorrow morning. Had a real busy morning so had no chance to update.

Anyway 4th injection went well, twitched right at the end of putting the needle in & went a little too deep and got a sharp pain! Anyway got a little bruise there now but nothing to cry about.

This is my 5th week lifting heavy then high reps & I usually need a deload on the 5th week. Went into the gym feel crap - gf gave me a fkin cough over the weekend. I warmed up, benched 30kg/s for 5 np. Time to crack on I thought! I maxed 35kg/s last week so decided I'd up it again to 37kg/s. God.....the weight felt cold, really stiff & struggled with 3 reps. I knocked it back down to 35kg/s & struggled getting the 5th rep out.

I usually know when a deload is needed as I get slight pains in my shoulder when benching & I really felt them on my 37kg lift. Think I'm gonna take mon, tue, wed off & go back hard at the rep stuff. Gives me a total of 5 days off & 10 hours sleep on each of them!

On a lighter note something must be going on! My sister & her bf commented on my size increase since they last saw me at new year. A member of staff at work has been away for a week & also commented today saying I look more 'buff'. :thumbup1:

Weight 183.4lb


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

*Monday*

Barbell bench - 35kg/s - 5, 5, 5, 5, 4

Bent-over Row - 32kg/s - 5, 5, 5, 5, 5. - Keep this weight, tighten form.

Military Press - 17kg/s - 5, 5, 5, 5, 5.

Shrugs - 50kg - 5, 4, 4, 3, 2. - Grip again!

*Tuesday*

Leg extension - 90kg - 15, 15, 15, 15. - Really slow tight reps!

Deadlift - 100kg - 5, 5, 5.

Calf Raise - 60kg - 15, 13, 12. Held at peak for 4 seconds.

*Thursday*

DB Incline Bench - 35kg DB's - 12, 8, 8.

Barbell close grip bench - 20kg/s - 12, 9, 8.

DB Flat Bench - 25kg DB's - 12, 10.

Preacher Curls SS - 10kg/s Ez-curl bar - 12, 10, 8.

Standing French Press SS - 10kg/s - Ez-Curl bar - 12, 10, 8.

Tricep Pushdown SS - 35kg - 12, 12, 9

DB Hammer Curls - SS - 15kg - 12, 10kg - 12, 12.

Cable Crossover - 20lb - 12, 12, 12.

Machine Curl SS - 20kg - 12, 8 ,8.

Bench Dips - 15, 15, 15.

*Friday*

Dumbell Shoulder press SS - 25kg - 12, 11, 10.

DB Front Raise SS - 7kg - 12, 8, 6.

Cable Seated Row SS - 50kg - 12, 12, 12.

Dumbell Arnold Press SS - 20kg - 10, 8, 7.

Lat Pulldown (wide) SS - 70kg - 12, 10. - My grip usually goes on this superset

DB Shrugs SS - 35kg - 15, 10.

Lat Pulldown (close grip palms in) SS - 70kg - 12, 12.

Barbell Upright Row SS - 5kg/s small barbell - 15, 15.

T Bar Row - 40kg - 12, 12.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

wow thats one messed up routine.... Your hitting all muscle groups multiple times a week. You should find much better results concentrating on 1 muscle group each session and working the whole body over the week meaning plenty of recovery time (ie growth time) for each muscle group.

simply useing your post ill try to re-arrange to what id find better results with;

*Monday*

*chest*

Barbell bench - 35kg/s - 5, 5, 5, 5, 4

DB Incline Bench - 35kg DB's - 12, 8, 8.

Cable Crossover - 20lb - 12, 12, 12.

Dips - 15, 15, 15.

*bicep*

DB Hammer Curls - SS - 15kg - 12, 10kg - 12, 12.

barbell curls (or ez bar) ???

Preacher Curls SS - 10kg/s Ez-curl bar - 12, 10, 8.

*Tuesday*

*legs*

squat or leg press ???

Leg extension - 90kg - 15, 15, 15, 15. - Really slow tight reps!

Calf Raise - 60kg - 15, 13, 12. Held at peak for 4 seconds.

*Thursday*

*shoulders*

Dumbell Shoulder press SS - 25kg - 12, 11, 10. or Military Press - 17kg/s - 5, 5, 5, 5, 5.

DB Front Raise SS - 7kg - 12, 8, 6.

Shrugs - 50kg - 5, 4, 4, 3, 2. - Grip again! or Barbell Upright Row SS - 5kg/s small barbell - 15, 15.

*triceps*

Barbell close grip bench - 20kg/s - 12, 9, 8.

Tricep Pushdown SS - 35kg - 12, 12, 9

*Friday*

*back*

Deadlift - 100kg - 5, 5, 5.

Bent-over Row - 32kg/s - 5, 5, 5, 5, 5. - or T Bar Row - 40kg - 12, 12.

Lat Pulldown (wide) SS - 70kg - 12, 10. - or Lat Pulldown (close grip palms in) SS - 70kg - 12, 12.

Cable Seated Row SS - 50kg - 12, 12, 12.

in this order each bit gets worked only once a week, also you have a full 2 days rest before any of the secondary muscles get hit again ie triceps after chest day you have till thursday before shoulders. remember you grow in recovery not in training the rest gap is almost more important then the training.

I deleted only a couple of your exercises and left others as options as you would virtually be doing the same exercise twice if you did both.

please dont feel like im slagging your training off in any way, im assuming your posting for help and advice, im just trying to give you the benefit of what i learned the hard way.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ohh to be honest id to triceps on back day so there not knackered from shoulders, but that makes shoulders day a very short workout.... so i stuck it in there to keep times even.


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

I agree with d4ead .. ^^


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

tempnatural said:


> I agree with d4ead .. ^^


why thank you


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Aye that's how my old routines have looked, this routine is all new to me. I'm following - http://www.simplyshredded.com/layne-norton-2010-training-series-featuring-paul-revelia.html

I'm a big follower of Layne & what he usually does is pretty legit, if he get's decent gains natty what will I get on gear!

Cheers for advice mate


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Quick update:

Full blown chest infection, cant sleep, red raw throat, coughing 24/7. Tried training yesterday which was a bad idea! Improved on my lifts but felt like I was gonna pass out, gonna rest till Monday. No appetite at all but still getting my meals in.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

if its the same flu that i had it wont be an easy ride, defo going around good luck and get well quick.

*still hate the routine but still gonna watch with interest


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

haha cheers mate, I'll see how I get on over the next 4 weeks results wise & adjust from there I think.

Having a sicky day today so just gonna sit on my **** in bed!


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Just a quick moan really, sides seem to of dropped this week, not as greasy anymore and my hair was running thin on top prior to starting. Im sure my hair looks fuller at the back almost as if it's stopping me from balding!

Anyway this cough is at it's peak today, went to bed at 11 up at 2. Coughing green flem up every 20 seconds, throat feels like I've deep throated a black man. For a full 10 hours I watched all 10 episodes of band of brothers.

Can't eat without it feeling like I'm chewing barbed wire so I'm drinking soup and protein shakes! Will update weight when I can be ****d getting out of my nice warm pit. Got a feeling my weight in might be quite interesting! Not done it in a while.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Interesting read mate, but why are you concentrating so hard on upper body & slacking on legs? A few sets of thigh extensions & a quick bounce on the calf raise ain't gonna build a decent set of wheels, unless your name is Priest or Platz that is! A question was raised a few posts back by d4ead, Squats? Leg Press? Where are the great quad mass builders? You're doing a decent 12 week course but only training half the body.


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Squirrel said:


> Interesting read mate, but why are you concentrating so hard on upper body & slacking on legs? A few sets of thigh extensions & a quick bounce on the calf raise ain't gonna build a decent set of wheels, unless your name is Priest or Platz that is! A question was raised a few posts back by d4ead, Squats? Leg Press? Where are the great quad mass builders? You're doing a decent 12 week course but only training half the body.


In my first post mate I explained how I've just had keyhole surgery on my knees. I'm currently body weight squatting to built up the use of the inside of my quad. The inside is so week it's not pulling my knee cap in enough so if do squat with weight etc it irritate the back of my knee caps and it feels like someones stabbed my knees!

I hit the extensions too hard last week as I've started with the knee pain again so I'm back at square 1. Resting it till Monday and letting the back of my patella heal then 10 eccentric squats in a morning and evening every day


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Probably better to wait until the knees are fully recovered before hitting the gear hard as they're stopping you training to your full potential. Hope you back to 100% fitness soon and can start hammering those quads.


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Squirrel said:


> Probably better to wait until the knees are fully recovered before hitting the gear hard as they're stopping you training to your full potential. Hope you back to 100% fitness soon and can start hammering those quads.


Aye mate I didn't really wanna do the gear till my legs were back at squat standard as first cycle is ment to be the best gains wise! My gear goes out of date march/April tho


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Who cares fuk legs anyway just wear jeans in summer.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Great big baggy ones. Get a very tight t-shirt from Mothercare to look extra hench & your legs won't get a second look anyway.


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

188.2lb evening weight in!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice


----------



## asty (Dec 12, 2010)

any updates ? hows it going


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

It's been a while since my last update. Finally shifted my cold, weight's at 186.4lb. Increased my calorie intake a little. Added 40g of carbs into my 2nd meal & a peanut butter sandwich pre-workout. My lift's are gradually going up, I'm expecting big increases tomorrow now my cold has gone.

Stay tuned!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

cant wait.......

oh wait i am waiting.....

deh


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry guy's about a major lack in updates! Anyway just a quick update...8th jab last night.

The story so far....I'm upto 194.2lb hardly put on any fat what so ever just get very bloated after my high carb meals. Been battling gyno though this past week and a bit, it's so bad that I'm on 20mg Nolva Ed & 1mg Adex ed. It's finally going so I'm just about to drop my dose of adex back down to 1mg eod. I've had countless comments these past 3 week's it's amazing, my gym owner & a few others asked if I'm taking gear, people at work have noticed & had 1-2 ask if I'm taking something finally my Mum, sister & gf have all asked this as well. Anyway...my lift's are through the roof, they've all gone up pretty much 10-15kg & I'm pushing for another 10-15kg by week 15.


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

subbed! interesting journal mate, hope that gyno disspears


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

pics? updates?


----------



## asty (Dec 12, 2010)

Any updates ?


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Any updates mate?


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Last injection last night!

212lb, got pretty bad Gyno but managed to sort it out & keep it controlled. My acne was pretty bad but nothing to cry about.

I've put on a bit of fat, mainly because I pretty much ate everything in sight! Strength gains were brilliant though, 20kg on my bench, 20kg on military press, 50kg on deadlift, 5kg on bicep's, 15kg on triceps, 30kg on Lat pull downs. Everything flew through the roof!

- Week 1 - 168.8lb

- Week 12 - 212.1lb


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks like some good mass gains pal, diet before the summer and your sorted. Just finished my cycle but didn't gain a pound again, I think I'm getting shut gear!!

Good work thou!


----------

